# Who has the cheapest insurance



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

As above at what point do insurance company's say that's the lowest we can go £50 £100 I don't know


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

My old man pays <£150 for his new mondeo. He's 57, never had a crash and is a professional driver.


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

That's probably hard to beat I pay that a month lol


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

i pay 4OO FOR MY EVO 9 with my 30 year old wife as a named driver :thumb:
im 43


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

£152 for 1.9 205 GTI fully comp.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I pay £205 for my Kia Sportage. That could be cheaper if I didn't have protected no claims and have a low excess.


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

evogeof said:


> i pay 4OO FOR MY EVO 9 with my 30 year old wife as a named driver :thumb:
> im 43


Jeez you pay less than me and I get 50% off insurance, :doublesho


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

GAZLOZ said:


> Jeez you pay less than me and I get 50% off insurance, :doublesho


im an old fart though :lol: pace ward i use


----------



## m6lvs (Aug 26, 2012)

I pay £115 a year for a classic policy on a 1987 cavalier convertible , road tax is dearer than the insurance


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)

evogeof said:


> im an old fart though :lol: pace ward i use


I'm not that far behind


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

evogeof said:


> i pay 4OO FOR MY EVO 9 with my 30 year old wife as a named driver :thumb:
> im 43


You are 43 with a 30 year old wife!

AND YOU HAVE AN EVO.??? There are no words for my hatred towards you.....


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I pay about £220 per annum for the mustang, but road fund is free so I do take that into consideration


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

stangalang said:


> I pay about £220 per annum for the mustang, but road fund is free so I do take that into consideration


Same here. I pay £201 for a diesel Smart Fortwo but no road tax so cheap motoring.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I pay about £400 on my Megane 225, that's at 30 with 5 years no claims but on a very limited mileage policy.

Pay roughly £350 each for the Twingo and Clio on a multicar policy. The 172 is 3rd party, fire and theft though.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I paid £520 at 20 for a mk2 fabia vrs LOL no where near ha


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Mine is really cheap......not.

£680 on a 1.7cdti Corsa including business mileage and protected no claims


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

£230 for two cars (i.e. £115 each) on Aviva multicar policy:
Golf GTI and Mini JCW

One of the advantages of getting the wrong side of 40


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

rob_vrs said:


> I paid £520 at 20 for a mk2 fabia vrs LOL no where near ha


I pay £230 for my Fabia VRS and £450 for my Evo but its heavily modified


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Richf said:


> I pay £230 for my Fabia VRS and £450 for my Evo but its heavily modified


Who with? I pay £400 for my Alfa 156 2.0 with Chris Knotting.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£400 for a BMW 335i. 

There is too many variables that makes quotes differ. 

It is going to be someone with a classic or kit car on a specialist policy with the lowest premium.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Kerr said:


> £400 for a BMW 335i.
> 
> There is too many variables that makes quotes differ.
> 
> It is going to be someone with a classic or kit car on a specialist policy with the lowest premium.


I got quoted £1200 for a 335i but then again I'm only 22 :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I got quoted £1200 for a 335i but then again I'm only 22 :lol:


Don't most cars cost about that to insure at 22?

Doesn't sound too bad considering what I hear others paying for small hatchbacks.

I'm 33 now and don't miss the days of £2000 insurance premiums. At 21 with a brand new Astra 2.2 coupe then at 23 with a brand new Astra GSi turbo.

I was only £300 for the GSi with extensive modifications a few years later.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm an old git,:doublesho but a bad un, 6 points, small Fiesta TDCI just had a stroke (but they don't take that into consideration) like B.ll hooks they don't £277 up from £147 pre stroke 

I wont even mention the bike insurance!!

putting an older driver on a young persons policy as a "named driver" NOT as the main driver, as this is known as "fronting" will often drop the younger drivers insurance rate a fair bit,:doublesho and also allows the named driver the benifit of perhaps using the car in an emergency or some such!! :thumb:


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

stangalang said:


> You are 43 with a 30 year old wife!
> 
> AND YOU HAVE AN EVO.??? There are no words for my hatred towards you.....


Shes a stunning size 8 too  and ive a fireblade  how much do you still hate me :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

evogeof said:


> Shes a stunning size 8 too  and ive a fireblade  how much do you still hate me :lol::lol::lol::lol:


You know you will be asked to perform the custard test now.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mum paid £210 but got £75 cashback on the Merc this year.

Mines £1200 on the 335.


----------



## evogeof (Oct 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> You know you will be asked to perform the custard test now.


whats the custard test or dont i ask :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Richf said:


> I pay £230 for my Fabia VRS and £450 for my Evo but its heavily modified


Thats good, well i dont own fabia any more cause was rubbish so insurance gone up as got octavia so its £640 now and I'm 21 so I'm happy just hopefully keep coming down


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> Who with? I pay £400 for my Alfa 156 2.0 with Chris Knotting.


AXA for my Fabia and Pace Ward for the Evo


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

My quotes go quite well until i tell them i'm unemployed. I guess all unemployed people drive like they've sat on a wasp, and can't resist the urge to drive into every shop frontage they see, with little crack baby ( insert godawful name ) screaming at them.


----------



## iansoutham (Aug 4, 2006)

£154 to insure a 4x4 Sierra Saff, Fiat Cinquecento and a 1953 Ford Pop, both fully comp with no mileage limits on classic policies. I also pay £246 to insure a Sierra 2000e, 1986 Escort cabriolet Ghia and a 1993 Golf Ryder, again fully comp, etc...


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

This is just the most depressing thread ever  I pay £900 a year


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm so old they pay my insurance:lol:
On the serious side i paid 157 for a year fully comp with all the extras.
never had an accident in 25 years of driving cars, and only one when riding bikes for 10 years


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

About £175 for the 205 with breakdown insurance thrown in, agreed value and 3k mileage limit. Could almost certainly get it below £150 but really can't be arsed - I just let it roll on each year, it's a quality insurer (Equity Red Star) and does what I need it to.

As for how low it can go, I know some Morris Minor Club premiums used to be sub-£40 a few years back but no idea whether still that low.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Daym you lot are soo lucky im paying £1800 for a 1993 honda civic 1.6vti reading your prices makes me want to cry!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I paid £3600 a year on my Golf.
Second year £1850.
This year, £995. 

That's with mods declared and 1 accident, 2 years no claims, 21. Not bad, under £100 a month.
An R32 with aftermarket wheels, exhausts and suspension is £1850... And I want an R32.. to me that's a good price.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> I paid £3600 a year on my Golf.
> Second year £1850.
> This year, £995.
> 
> ...


Im also 21 and can insure a aventador for £1740  (shame cant afford mortgage on one yet)!! A impreza sti and new m3 are £915 but i do have 3 years ncb


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

rob_vrs said:


> Im also 21 and can insure a aventador for £1740  (shame cant afford mortgage on one yet)!! A impreza sti and new m3 are £915 but i do have 3 years ncb


What! I'm 22 and have 5 years ncb and wouldn't be able to even get a quote on an M3


----------



## Top Dog (Sep 11, 2011)

23 and paying £1500 on a Cupra K1 running about 350bhp


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Im 42 and pay 

£408 FC , PCNB , 3 series BMW 2008 , 330i conv


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> What! I'm 22 and have 5 years ncb and wouldn't be able to even get a quote on an M3


Asif, mu mate cant even insure a colt ralli-art for less than 1600 and he 23, then puts it to my postcode and drops to £600 I'm lucky i guess also on multicar and put everyone in household as named drivers that brought it down alot


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

evogeof said:


> whats the custard test or dont i ask :lol:


The custard test =
We are going to need photographic evidence.


----------

